# need a wood that matchs knotty alder



## cliffy31 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello.
I am looking for some help matching woods. We are installing 2 knotty alder doors on our house. We would like to create a large, unique trim for the doors. We live in Tennessee and there is no supplier for knotty alder lumber. Is there another wood we could use that would match well enough to look good? The doors are rustic and distressed. I would really appreciate any help.
Thanks!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

In my opinion white pine would be a close match. That's just my opion.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

This might help http://alderlumber.com/Premium_Frame.html :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

depends on the color of the alder you have already. If it has a red tone to it, I don't think Pine would work. I've got some other alder that is more white, so pine might work with that.

what about going with something distinctly different and contrasting? .... like Walnut? Or something else tinted to look like a walnut?

Too bad you don't live up here in the PNW, we have alder all over the place


----------



## IdaCurt (Jan 5, 2010)

Butternut


----------



## Roger S. Blacklock (Mar 29, 2009)

If you live in TN, try:

Brian Rivres
Middle Tennessee Lumber Co.
*Web Site: *midtenlumber.com
[email protected]
 *1-800-603-8969*
*direct:*_ 615-740-5106_
*cell: *_615-604-4385_

IT IS 1.48 NET Tally


----------

